# Seem to be connected to router but can't get to internet



## SandyBova (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the following equipment/software: Acer Aspire One running Windows XP SP3, Artheros AR5007EG wireless network adapter, Realtek RTL8102E PCI NIC, Cisco Linksys E1000 Router. 

The Wireless Network Connection status says that I'm connected to my network with a full signal strength but I cannot get out to the internet and I cannot ping the router from that computer. I can, however, get to the internet via a wired connection to the router via the Realtek NIC. This has been the only computer that I've been unable to connect to my network and to the internet. It was connected to a different router before and connected easily but that router went bad so I replaced it with the E1000. 

Situation is so frustrating. Don't know if it's the wireless adapter that's bad or something else. Don't know how to troubleshoot it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi SandyBova - Welcome to TSF,

Remove all wireless profiles stored from your computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

If that didn't do the trick please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in run or search box type cmd press enter choose Run as Admin. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

Another option:
Open up a command prompt then Copy and Paste these 
*ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt* Please attach the .txt file to be found in your Local Disk 'C' in your next post.

Post an update please.


----------

